# South Africans



## Ramjet2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

We are hoping to make the move next year from UK to NZ - we are South African. 
We have heard very mixed views about how expensive NZ is in relation to UK and USA but my question is ... How expensive is it compared to SA?? Can anybody shed any light?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi there.
I'm working with a South African at the moment, and I'm afraid to say that compared to SA - you'll find it expensive.
But we have other things going for us. Like less car jackings...


----------



## Ramjet2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

Exactly ... Can't put a price on safety


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Same here.
I work with a chap from SA. He's been here 10 years and he definitely thinks it is very expensive in NZ. Like me he buys lots of goods from overseas and takes the risk of being charged the customs fee & GST.
As mentioned so much safer here though when you consider high rate of car jackings, shootings, corrupt cops etc


----------

